# Bonsai in tank?



## NWA-Planted

Part if my envisioned scape calls for a shoreline / pond look in a way. my question is would it be possible to use a small bonsai tree, was thinking about sectioning off a corner of the tank for it to create the "shore" is this even doable or am I asking for the tree to just die?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

NWA-Planted said:


> Part if my envisioned scape calls for a shoreline / pond look in a way. my question is would it be possible to use a small bonsai tree, was thinking about sectioning off a corner of the tank for it to create the "shore" is this even doable or am I asking for the tree to just die?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Hahaha, it's a tree, it's not an aquatic plant. It'll die. Quickly. I'm pretty into bonsai as well as planted tanks. 

Your best bet is to find a local bonsai nursery or something and see if for some reason they have a dead tree. Then you can make a moss tree out of it.


----------



## NWA-Planted

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Hahaha, it's a tree, it's not an aquatic plant. It'll die. Quickly. I'm pretty into bonsai as well as planted tanks.
> 
> Your best bet is to find a local bonsai nursery or something and see if for some reason they have a dead tree. Then you can make a moss tree out of it.


no no its not going to be submerged, if anything just the roots. sorry wasn't clear enough! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bahugo

If you section off a corner of the tank it is quite doable. You would just need to make it so the tree is not submersed. If I am picturing what you are trying to accomplish you would want the substrate to slope all the way to the top correct? Have roots rolling down the slope "into" the pond? You can make a hole for the pot, make sure the pot is not going to be taking in water from the aquarium, and either hide the pot by whatever you use to create the hardscape, or you can cover the lip of the pot with terrestrial moss etc. 

If you are creative about it, it is doable.


----------



## orchidman

i cant think of any trees used for bonsai that would live with their roots fully submerged in water 24/7. maybe a mangrove tree...


----------



## pejerrey

bahugo said:


> if you section off a corner of the tank it is quite doable. You would just need to make it so the tree is not submersed. If i am picturing what you are trying to accomplish you would want the substrate to slope all the way to the top correct? Have roots rolling down the slope "into" the pond? You can make a hole for the pot, make sure the pot is not going to be taking in water from the aquarium, and either hide the pot by whatever you use to create the hardscape, or you can cover the lip of the pot with terrestrial moss etc.
> 
> If you are creative about it, it is doable.


+1 
I would just make sure that the roots can drain well. Maybe a ginseng ficus.


----------



## fplata

I think you will drown it, they are usually kept fairly dry, but heck if you find a way to keep the roots somewhat dry that would be a cool scape


----------



## orchidman

fplata said:


> I think you will drown it, they are usually kept fairly dry, but heck if you find a way to keep the roots somewhat dry that would be a cool scape


roud:


----------



## fplata

How do you prune that tree inside the tank, I agree with orchidman, look into a red mangrove


----------



## Geniusdudekiran

Keeping trees indoors is a problem in and of itself, inside a tank adds a whole new layer to the problem.


----------



## orchidman

maybe you could it sort of like Pening. have a rock with lots of crevices jutting out of the water and and trees in that. http://bonsaitonight.com/2011/02/04/penjing/


----------



## orchidman

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Keeping trees indoors is a problem in and of itself, inside a tank adds a whole new layer to the problem.


unless it is a tropical tree.


----------



## fplata

Damn. That would be awesome. It seems expensive


----------



## orchidman

fplata said:


> Damn. That would be awesome. It seems expensive


not if you train do it yourself instead of buying it completely done.


----------



## Knotyoureality

orchidman said:


> not if you train do it yourself instead of buying it completely done.


The expensive part comes in only one of two forms: paying a lot of money to someone else who's either collected and nursed a phenomenal wild specimen or put in the hours to develop a decent base form with a good trunk OR paying with a lot of time and patience to develop that form yourself. 

Even the shortcut of drilling out and carving a great piece of deadwood and feeding individual young saplings thru the channels and holes still requires quite a bit of time and a lot of skill to develop the intricate branching structure. 

As a very short term project--integrate an established tropical bonsai into a nearly complete set up with a mix of terrestial and aquatic plants already grown out and ready to be added--with the intent to break it all down once the look was achieved and enjoyed for a few weeks? Maybe.


----------



## orchidman

Time as a currency. That's what I forgot. If you enjoy it though, it time well spent


----------



## NWA-Planted

Bahugo said:


> If you section off a corner of the tank it is quite doable. You would just need to make it so the tree is not submersed. If I am picturing what you are trying to accomplish you would want the substrate to slope all the way to the top correct? Have roots rolling down the slope "into" the pond? You can make a hole for the pot, make sure the pot is not going to be taking in water from the aquarium, and either hide the pot by whatever you use to create the hardscape, or you can cover the lip of the pot with terrestrial moss etc.
> 
> If you are creative about it, it is doable.


pretty much what I am going for except the roots don't even have to be in the water. the effect I am looking for would be say almost like a mini koi pond and this would be a tree you see yourself sitting under in the shade by the edge of the water.

So the largest obstacle is basically making sure that the roots are not constantly saturated with water? ultimately that really would not be that hard to do 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish

Find a dead/dying juniper and you could use it as a base. You could "train" a Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' on it and you could achieve the look your are after with a specie that will enjoy that habitat. Juniper's are great bonsai beginner plants due to how they grow.

I would attach the rhizome to the backside of the trunk out of view. have the roots run down into the soil, direct the growth toward the branches.

Or some moss.

NOTE: This is the time to start looking at garden centers, and Home Depot, Lowes for possible Bonsai projects. Prices are reduced on everything and less that pretty shrubs are at give away prices.

Here's one I found last year for a $5 at a local nursery.


----------



## NWA-Planted

DogFish said:


> Find a dead/dying juniper and you could use it as a base. You could "train" a Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite' on it and you could achieve the look your are after with a specie that will enjoy that habitat. Juniper's are great bonsai beginner plants due to how they grow.
> 
> I would attach the rhizome to the backside of the trunk out of view. have the roots run down into the soil, direct the growth toward the branches.
> 
> NOTE: This is the time to start looking at garden centers, and Home Depot, Lowes for possible Bonsai projects. Prices are reduced on everything and less that pretty shrubs are at give away prices.


now are you talking in there water? I am wanting to create an above water portion with this like a small chunk of land. or can anubis be kept out of water like that?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish

Yes, above the water. If you go to Google images Anubias house plants or Terrariums you'll find some links. As I understand it's about humidity levels. 

Mosses would be easier and faster just super glue gel and your good. Local mosses from a wood lot or near a stream would work. Just soak in water to remove any dirt before you attach. Thinking about it Moss would look more realistic to scale for a smaller tank vs. limb size. The smallest Anubias leaf 
will still look cartoonish on a small tree limb.

BTW - That juniper in the pic didn't survive our heat wave this summer. If you want the driftwood corpse it's yours for shipping cost. I'm getting ready to pull it from the training box and start another one.


----------



## robbowal

You could/should definitly build this scape but change the tank dimensions (think square low wall tank around 2'x2'x12" deep) 
Have a look at toms bucket o mud for inspiration. i would have the "land" portion utilise 1/4 of The tank, you can section off the land area using great stuff foam or some other backdrop material (concrete) to prevent waterlogging (think like a paludarium)that way the tree can be kept in its own pot and changed out if need be.
That way it would look like from a distance a shore line leading to a lake edge.

Trust me if i had the space to do this i would definitly steal this idea.


----------



## NWA-Planted

robbowal said:


> You could/should definitly build this scape but change the tank dimensions (think square low wall tank around 2'x2'x12" deep)
> Have a look at toms bucket o mud for inspiration. i would have the "land" portion utilise 1/4 of The tank, you can section off the land area using great stuff foam or some other backdrop material (concrete) to prevent waterlogging (think like a paludarium)that way the tree can be kept in its own pot and changed out if need be.
> That way it would look like from a distance a shore line leading to a lake edge.
> 
> Trust me if i had the space to do this i would definitly steal this idea.


steal away ;-) wont hurt my feelings just toss a little credit my way for the idea lol.

The tank I am utilizing is 16x12x6 its my desktop tank. 

Local nursery has bonsai so going to check them out. the setup will have that part completely sectioned off so the bonsai does not water rot, probably scape stones up and around to hide whatever container setup I use 

Frank thats a great idea! I will be using some terrestrial moss anyways ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish

When you go by the nursery look around for the area were they have the rattiest looking shrubs gathered together. Most places run them through the chipper at the end of the season. That is were I hunt for Bonsai candidates.


----------



## NWA-Planted

DogFish said:


> When you go by the nursery look around for the area were they have the rattiest looking shrubs gathered together. Most places run them through the chipper at the end of the season. That is were I hunt for Bonsai candidates.


I was thinking just buying one already setup lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackmace

*Schefflera arboricola *could be a good candidate for a tropical look. They are very easy to grow and can be trained as a decent bonsai faster than many other plants. They also send out aerial roots and can achieve a "banyan tree" look when they are in a humid environment ( i enclose them in a plastic bag when i want aerial roots but being close to the aquarium surface may be enough...)*
*


----------



## NWA-Planted

blackmace said:


> *Schefflera arboricola *could be a good candidate for a tropical look. They are very easy to grow and can be trained as a decent bonsai faster than many other plants. They also send out aerial roots and can achieve a "banyan tree" look when they are in a humid environment ( i enclose them in a plastic bag when i want aerial roots but being close to the aquarium surface may be enough...)*
> *


very interesting!

I have been eyeing either maybe a mini Jade or indoor elm of some sort to give that *old* appearance

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plantbrain

orchidman said:


> i cant think of any trees used for bonsai that would live with their roots fully submerged in water 24/7. maybe a mangrove tree...


Bald Cypress, water oak, Tupelo, Willows, alders, Gingko might make it, Australian swamp pine, cottonwood, Redwood, etc.


----------



## kamikazi

Found some images with google image search you might like for inspiration.

























Really like this one









How about this as a salt, brackish, or freshwater "sharks", puffers, etc setup









I like the waterfall/stream on this one









Best one??


----------



## TeteRouge

IMHO, "Best one??" Oh yeah!


----------



## NWA-Planted

kamikazi said:


> Found some images with google image search you might like for inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this as a salt, brackish, or freshwater "sharks", puffers, etc setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the waterfall/stream on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best one??


4th one down looks almost like my tank so thats more how it will end up looking, not a huge fan of the wabi kusa look though.


That last one however is gorgeous!!!

I actually found one that is potted in a rock online that looks prefect! then going to build some rocks around it. however after buying the wifes house needs this stuff and subsequent trip to sams.... Things look a little delayed 

http://shop.brusselsbonsai.com/Details.cfm?ProdID=8518&category=14

Build a base under it to keep the "rock" out of the water some

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bahugo

I think people are looking at this to literally. You can make separate parts of the tank where water will not enter, put the pot in this section and you will not have your roots submersed. That was my point earlier, with a bit of creativity and DIY you can make a dry part/section of the tank to add your bonsai to and hard scape around the section. If you think of it that way you have a ton of ideas, if you think of adding the tree literally into the water you will be limiting yourself greatly, and then not be very likely. You can add driftwood at the base to creep into the water to form roots. There are alot of possibilities.


----------



## orchidman

if you do that though, remember as you keep watering your tree, water will pool and fill in the seperate section you create. and that will cause rot in the roots


----------



## NWA-Planted

Bahugo said:


> I think people are looking at this to literally. You can make separate parts of the tank where water will not enter, put the pot in this section and you will not have your roots submersed. That was my point earlier, with a bit of creativity and DIY you can make a dry part/section of the tank to add your bonsai to and hard scape around the section. If you think of it that way you have a ton of ideas, if you think of adding the tree literally into the water you will be limiting yourself greatly, and then not be very likely. You can add driftwood at the base to creep into the water to form roots. There are alot of possibilities.



Exactly!






orchidman said:


> if you do that though, remember as you keep watering your tree, water will pool and fill in the seperate section you create. and that will cause rot in the roots


If I use that one that I linked it will be supported just above the water or just barely in it to avoid that problem or section it off and place a pot into that section off the bottom. easy to get around

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orchidman

NWA-Planted said:


> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I use that one that I linked it will be supported just above the water or just barely in it to avoid that problem or section it off and place a pot into that section off the bottom. easy to get around
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


im pretty sure that rock will have a hole in the bottom,. so just make sure it can drain into the tank

its easy to avoid, but also easy to overlook


----------



## NWA-Planted

orchidman said:


> im pretty sure that rock will have a hole in the bottom,. so just make sure it can drain into the tank
> 
> its easy to avoid, but also easy to overlook


it will, its a rock "pot" lol, or just replant in my own rocks setup thing

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orchidman

If your saying you want to transplant into a different rock thing without a hole? Then know that it will get rot rot because of no drainage. 

If that's not what your saying, then I understood wrong


----------



## Kathyy

There is an extremely awesome tank with an actual bonsai on a rock that rises above the water out there. 
http://kolkata-aquarium.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=841

Oops, been posted. Oh well, the link shows how it was done.


----------



## NWA-Planted

orchidman said:


> If your saying you want to transplant into a different rock thing without a hole? Then know that it will get rot rot because of no drainage.
> 
> If that's not what your saying, then I understood wrong


no it would still be open underneath

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orchidman

NWA-Planted said:


> no it would still be open underneath
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


As long as it won't be standing in water. Then it should be fine


----------



## OpaeGuy

kamikazi said:


> Found some images with google image search you might like for inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about this as a salt, brackish, or freshwater "sharks", puffers, etc setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the waterfall/stream on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best one??



The last one is DOPE! omg thats a nice rock!


----------



## orchidman

OpaeGuy said:


> The last one is DOPE! omg thats a nice rock!


just read the thread for that.. the rock is artificial! i thought it was real!


----------



## OpaeGuy

orchidman said:


> just read the thread for that.. the rock is artificial! i thought it was real!


where's the thread at?


----------



## orchidman

Kathyy said:


> There is an extremely awesome tank with an actual bonsai on a rock that rises above the water out there.
> http://kolkata-aquarium.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=841
> 
> Oops, been posted. Oh well, the link shows how it was done.


^^^


----------



## Sethjohnson30

I just read the thread on the fake rock one 
. I wish he had more info on the tree and lighting etc I would really like to do something similar.


----------



## h4n

wow those are pretty cool!


----------

